# help with heating breadie



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

i got my breeadie a inferred heat glo lamp and uvb 10.0 but it only heating the 80 c i got a thermsate on the heat light but i dont understand cause that seet to 115c


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

firstly - get rid of the infra red bulb and get a nice bright spot light.

Secondly - we'll need more information on your set up. Pictures are better but we need to be about to see or visualise what you can see. 
Size and layout etc.

Whereabouts are you taking the temperature from? there's 3 main readings - basking spot, hot end and cool end.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

as said get rid of the infra red spot, and get a reflector spot bulb, beardies see light and ascosiate light with heat. so they no its the hot spot etc. 

how far away is the spot lamp from the basking spot? size of viv?


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

I gotta say, I emphasise wit your predicament, I hate having cold breadie too :whistling2:

As mentioned, infared bulbs aren't so good for these guys & pictures would help. Do you have a heat mat? How many termostats do you have in the viv & where are they? The most important thing is setting up a proper temprature gradient.


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

my viv is 4ft by 2ft and he got slate and tree branchs i use sand fine play one and the heat light not far above his basking spot he being real lazy and not eat or moving


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

shadykkay said:


> i got my breeadie a inferred heat glo lamp and uvb 10.0 but it only heating the 80 c i got a thermsate on the heat light but i dont understand cause that seet to 115c


Just a thought?????........you do mean 80f and 115f rather than c?? because 80c is 176f:gasp:


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

yer 80f lol


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

How are you reading the temp ? is it with a digital thermometer with the probe directly under the Bulb or a dial thermometer under the bulb or either in a different place, When i started on here i posted pictures through photobucket and these guys help me immensely .
Also one bit of advice i was given here and I’m glad i did , Get rid of the sand especially if you have a young beardie


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

i use a sun glo 125 basking bulb and a red night bulb thts it works fine i keep them on the same side


----------



## shutty34 (Nov 5, 2010)

:2thumb:what should the temp be on the basking area , the cool end and the hot end, could you let us know what each should be..

thanks

daz & helen


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the basking heat at approx 105C and the cool end about 75C , The viv cools down to approx 60c at night and if it drops cooler I have a seperate non lit heating element that will hold it at 60C , I may be over the top with my thermometers but i like to be sure , I have one digital under the white spot , One in center of the viv and one at the cool end so i can monitor all temps all the time. Hope this helps


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Opps sorry the temp readings should be in F not C , Was not awake this morning


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

i was told that a 100w heat glo bulb was good but it still not heating any idea what buble to get


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi I use a 150W Sun Glo bulb in a 4 foot viv and it holds great between 100 - 110 F . What is your thermostat set at and what model is it. Also where is your thermometer to in relation to the bulb and where is your probe positioned. Pictures tell a thousand stories my friend and would be much better to see.


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

just got a new temp thingy and it saying it over 120f is that ok


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

If you could give us a clue what a thingy is and 120 is to hot , Dependent on where your thermometer is it could be even hotter than that , Can you not take a picture and email it me . But first thing is 120 is to hot no matter where the thermometer is.


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

dad said would a dimmerswicth added to the light and it a mercary temp gage


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

O.K This is getting confusing now, What is your actual set up, What thermostat have you got what type of thermometer do you have , Lets have a look at your setup before we go any further because dimmer switches are not used at all for this, the Thermostat takes care of all that.
Answer these questions and we can go to the next step


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

ok when my sister get home with my phone later il upload a pic


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

That will be better if we can see , When you say the ther is set to 115F and your reading is 80 F where is your thermometer ??. Is it under the bulb or stuck on the side of the viv.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

im having similar problems iv only had my beardie since fridy an he's my first reptile, iv payed a lot of money for him, as he is a GG and the people i bought him from said he has everythin he needs, but he doesnt!!! he only has a 100wt basking bulb! thats it!

he's in a big viv but it looks too tall for him its around 4 or ft in length 2 ft wide and about 3ft tall?

so i know i need to change his floorin from sand to slate or similar

he needs a uvb bulb

and a better basking area


please can you tell me the other things i need???

i havnt got a clue

also he wont eat a thing, but im guessin thats cos he isnt warm enough, how long can they go without eatin? the previous owner said he eat 5 locust on thursday before i got him

PLEASE HELP
i know i should of done my research x:blush:


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow what a great size viv , He will be happy in there once you have it set up right, I was given lots of bad advice when i started but with the help of all on here i,m truley wiser and my dragon is happy. First thing is i think you may need a couple of bulbs with that size viv but may get away with one 150 W , Secondly you need a uv light as this aids the lizard alot and also he needs to be able to get about 12 inch away from it as well so some sort of log he can climb on. The substrate is a must to change , Paper Towels , Lino , Tiles (How Old Is He/She) Mine is on lino i purchased from floors to go and it looks like wood chip and so easy to clean. Have you got calci dust and nutrobal for his food , Have you put fresh veg in there to see if he is eating that , His veg needs to be dusted with either as well. Have you tried crickets but usually once they are on locusts they will not have crickets , What is your thermometer and where is it positioned , Maybe upload a piccy for us to see , I was help a lot more when i uploaded pics. What thermostat have you got as well as smaller ones will not cope with large Bulbs.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

he hasnt got a thrmostat!! i didnt even know he needed 1 i feel soo cruel,, he's etween 13 and 15 months (i was told) but he's VERY big at least 2 foot in length with a really big head like a tnnis ball, the previous owner said he's a full german giant? 

were do i get a thermostat, im just gettin in touch with a place called reptile rescue den in bolton to see if they can come n look at his viv 4 me and tell me what to buy/cvhange etc 

iv got a pic of the viv put i dont know how to add it lol x


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you want you can mail me the picture and i'll put it up for you.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

iv got him some calcium powder for his locust but he's really not interested, he's also got dry dragon food but its juvinille which he's too big for although he wont eat that either. iv trieed giving him cabbage, cucumber, red pepper grated carrot and wont eat any and i dont think he's evn drank anythin sinc thursday night when i got him... iv trid puttin water on his nose to see if he will lick it off but nothing... im starting to panic tbh  x


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

Meko said:


> if you want you can mail me the picture and i'll put it up for you.


yeh that would be brilliant if you wouldnt mind x


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Beardies don't really drink water, they get moisture from their food. 
If you've only had him since Thursday he's still settling in so he won't eat as much; plus, when they get older they eat more veg than livefood.


mail the pic to [email protected] and i'll put it up for you.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

uploading it now for you..


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

thankyou!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Firstly, get rid of the dial thermometers as they're a bit shit. 
A couple of these will do the trick - STYLISH DIGITAL THERMOMETER - UK SELLER - FAST DISPATCH on eBay (end time 17-Nov-10 21:27:17 GMT)
Because of the size and layout of the viv i'd use 4. One on the basking spot, one on the shelf, one in the bottom left and one in the bottom right under the shelf.


you'll need a UVB, best one is the Arcadia 12.0 and then 10.0 ones. For a 4ft viv try and get a 42inch one, you'll need a starter as well.

What bulb is in there at the minute?
Because of the height and branch you have, although it's not recommended, you could get away without a dimmer stat. I'd be tempted to re-arrange the branch a bit to drop the basking spot and put an unstatted 100watt bulb in there and monitor it. 
As it's higher than usual there's a larger area for the heat to cover so you might be able to control it without a stat - at least over the winter. You might even be able to get away with a 60watt or 75watt bub. 

As long as the basking spot isn't over about 115f and the cool end isn't over about 85f there's enough space it to regulate itself.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

didn't even spot him on the branch either...


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

What i would recommend is that you at least remove one of those dial thermometers and place it directly under the bulb where he will be basking and that will give you a rough idea of the temp , As meko states the best are digital and can be put anywhere to monitor heat and cool. If its at all possible tomorrow go and get a uv light and Thermostat with a spot bulb. It can be expensive to start off with but its really Necessary for these two items and the rest you can get over time. Once you have the heat right it may solve his eating as well. Hope all goes well,


----------



## Conners (Dec 7, 2006)

The Rook said:


> I gotta say, I emphasise wit your predicament, I hate having cold breadie too :whistling2:
> 
> As mentioned, infared bulbs aren't so good for these guys & pictures would help. Do you have a heat mat? How many termostats do you have in the viv & where are they? The most important thing is setting up a proper temprature gradient.


If you're going to knock someone's spelling, you might want to get your own house in order first:

empathise*
infrared*
thermostats*
temperature*


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

thankyou soo soo much for all your advise, his house will at least have the temp sorted by tomorrow, im off to the pet shop straight after work lol. a friend of mine has just ordered me some things from ebay too, a new heat matt an them digi thermometers, i dont want him too cold but i also dont want him being cooked! lol

he just nearly gave m a heart attack, i thought he was dead lol, thankgod he's just sleeping... very attached to our little james khan now (lol- bearded dragon, james khan??) poor boy that was the only name i could think of haha

and again thanks or all your help, im goin to keep you posted, and post some pics of what his tank will look like when i improve the appearance lol

THANKYOU!!!!! very much appreciated x )


----------

